# Apucarana, a Terceira Maior do Norte do Paraná.



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Com uma população em torno de 140.000 habitantes, Apucarana é um município vizinho de Londrina, que embora sejam próximas, ela oficialmente não faz parte da Região Metropolitana. Como minha passagem ontem foi rápida, fiz um giro a pé pelo Centro da cidade, onde destaco apenas esta região, que por sinal é bem desenvolvida e possui um grande e movimentado comércio, onde muitas pequenas cidades vizinhas, como Jandaia do Sul, Marilândia, Mauá da Serra, por exemplo, fazem muitas coisas em Apucarana, que inclusive tem ate transportes metropolitano.
Todas as fotos são de minha autoria e feitas com celular.









Catedral Nossa Senhora de Lourdes, Padroeira de Apucarana.



































Prédio dos Correios.




































Terminal Central Urbano de Apucarana.













































Hospital da Providência de Apucarana


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Shopping Centro Norte, o maior de Apucarana, tem boa praça de alimentação e cinema, além de varias lojas, sendo a Lojas Americanas a maior.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## HVAS (Jul 9, 2012)

Achei que as próximas seriam do interior da Catedral mas acabou kkk

muito boas as fotos... nível da rua mostra a cidade como ela realmente é


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

O terminal Central Urbano, se me lembro bem, há 30 anos atrás, era a Rodoviária da cidade.
Depois construíram uma outra Rodoviária moderna e bonita!
Bom ver Apucarana por aqui! Essa região de Londrina é incrível em desenvolvimento!
Parabéns! Valeu por postar!(s)(s)(s)(s)(s)(s)(s)


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Gosto muito de Apucarana, capital do Vale do Ivaí!! Organizada, bem arborizada e um bom comércio


----------

